# Lame chicken



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

I have a 2 yr old girl that injured one of her legs a while back and recovered but had a slight wobble. It seems she's injured it again but this time it's like it doesn't work period. Her foot (toes) does not open and close on it own. Watching her is like watching someone limp around dragging their leg. She has megga balance issues and it makes it difficult for her to eat and drink. In the coup she is in a confined area with food and water but I don't think she eats or drinks in there. During the day I put her in the shade in a small pen with shelter and I set her food and water in front of her. That's the only time I see her drink or eat. Sometimes I'll hold her steady so she doesn't lose her balance into the dishes. I do this anytime I'm outside. The other day I noticed a yellow pustules looking bump on her comb? Anyway, it can't be a bound egg because it's been going on for a couple weeks and she's still alive. Hasn't laid an egg since this started but not surprised, her body is dealing with enough. I've been racking my brain trying to figure out a way to help her. Short of ending her life does anyone have any ideas? We did an Epsom salt soak that she didn't care much for. I wish I could make her a sling to help support her body. I'm sure she misses running around.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

The yellow pustules remind me of fowl pox. Not certain what could be causing the lameness, but fowl pox can cause birds to not have much of an appetite, so perhaps she's struggling with a nutrient deficiency? Deficiency in D3 vitamin or Riboflavin can cause lameness. What are you feeding them? Marek's disease is another that could cause lameness or paralysis, but I don't know if that causes the lesions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm concerned about that non response of the foot. If it's paralyzed there isn't a lot that can be done to fix it. There a few singled legged birds out there and they mobilize well. It sounds like she's not even capable of that.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Lillith said:


> The yellow pustules remind me of fowl pox. Not certain what could be causing the lameness, but fowl pox can cause birds to not have much of an appetite, so perhaps she's struggling with a nutrient deficiency? Deficiency in D3 vitamin or Riboflavin can cause lameness. What are you feeding them? Marek's disease is another that could cause lameness or paralysis, but I don't know if that causes the lesions.


I make their feed. Alfalfa pellets,black oil sunflower seed,corn, millet, oats, wheat, peanuts, fishmeal, calcium. It's between 16 and 17% protien. They get occasional soldier worms. Water additives change from apple cider vinegar, hydro pak, and poultry Nutri-drench. I had one with oregano this summer as I have one with a dirty butt all the time and thought it might be a digestive issue. Didn't work, that one still has a dirty butt. 
I have D3 I could add to her water. I put some garlic in her water last week and she started eating better. Problem is she eats what she wants at the time them moves away. Next time I'm out I put it in front of her and she takes what she wants and moves away. Never seems to move to the food or water but if I put it in front of her she partakes.


----------

